# Forktail Rainbow egg!



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

It's been about 2 weeks now...Found this egg when I saw the forktails... umm..."fork tailing" around the plants. I think it should be hatching soon! Only found one...Will try to get a spawning mop in there shortly.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to transfer my floating plants into a snail or BNP tank.... and voila.... babies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, it's too bad this fluval edge doesn't really allow for floating plants - oh well. Now I'm going to have a specific breeding tank .


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

It's born! Right around 20 days I believe. Now it's fry raising time. Doesn't seem super interested in eating yet but will monitor.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, super cool. Always wanted to breed these fish but never gave it a fair go. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks DBam, so far it seems relatively straight forward...Hard part is finding the eggs... I'm sure there were more but I probably missed seeing them...Checking the main tank periodically in hopes of saving the fry...

The first picture shows my DIY breeder box with foam covering the mesh part to keep the fry in. I push the mesh against the filter outlet to keep fresh water circulating into the box. 

Day two, fry already looks noticeably bigger. Trying to feed it floating fry food and micro worms...Haven't seen it actually eating but it must be if it's growing 🙂. The floating plants and moss has microfauna that helps feed the fry (I've actually seen some zipping around). I also use a turkey baster to clean the bottom of the breeder box and just release the detritus into the main tank.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Day 6 updates - fry is still growing albeit not as quickly as the first day...still feeding dry fry food and micro worms.

Found another egg, but this one was white...not viable anymore correct? Was from a tank w forktail rainbows, green neon rasboras and mosquito rasboras.


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Man that's awesome. When I get settled I want to breed something.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah it's great. Just be careful...breeding fish leads to a severe case of MTS 🙂


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Day 8, finally got a clear picture of "Brodie snowflake" (kids' idea for the name)


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Day 40 or so. Time for an update. I took a long road trip for about two weeks in December, and debated mightily with myself about what to do with my at that point 20 day old fry. I decided to leave him in the fry tank, with lots of floaters, leaf litter etc. I thought he should find enough food and the dangers of him being in that other tanks with auto feeders far outweighed that of starvation.
Looks like I made the right call! Was pretty worried towards the end of my trip but it was all good. Here he is!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought a bag of Java moss at one of the VAHS meetings and ended up with over a hundred of them. LOL!!! Exciting to watch them grow. congrats.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I bought a bag of Java moss at one of the VAHS meetings and ended up with over a hundred of them. LOL!!! Exciting to watch them grow. congrats.


Yours were dwarf neon rainbows that hatched. I still have offspring from their babies in my worksite tank.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

The Guy said:


> I bought a bag of Java moss at one of the VAHS meetings and ended up with over a hundred of them. LOL!!! Exciting to watch them grow. congrats.


That's pretty awesome. I'm guessing the moss was from Stuart? Put me down for some of that moss too Stuart, or I'll take a few of the dwarf neons off your hands The guy...my two female rainbows are lonely ever since the male rainbow decided he'd like to become fish jerky.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

kivyee said:


> That's pretty awesome. I'm guessing the moss was from Stuart? Put me down for some of that moss too Stuart, or I'll take a few of the dwarf neons off your hands The guy...my two female rainbows are lonely ever since the male rainbow decided he'd like to become fish jerky.


No..... I got Dwarf Neon Rainbow fry from Laurie. Laurie's fry spawned and I got fry from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

